# Idle Pastures make for great stories



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

I just found this section! I think this will be a great place to record Levi and Hondo's new life with us! So bare with me please  I'm going to start with day one, and catch up to today!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Day 1 - 9/3/11 - Hondo and Jet (Now Levi) made it to the barn. 

A very good family friend gave us these two horses after his oldest daughter lost interest in them. With the horse market being down, he knew selling them would be difficult. He wanted them to have a great home, and knew husband and I were looking for a new horse for the husband. 

Well, Hondo is a 12 yr old quararab who's playday trained/drill team trained. Been there, done that kind of hauler. Levi is a 6 yr old APHA gelding. He was a halter horse, and was started on speed events, but just didn't have the heart for the need for speed. So he was basically a trail horse. However, I think he would make a great WP horse, and team penning (my hidden passion.) 

They have been out in the pasture with the cows for the past 12-14 months. Grass and hay is sparse at best in Texas, and the feed store convinced the wife of the family to switch to a high fiber diet to help offset that. However, high fiber, low fat. And it didn't suit well with Hondo and Levi. With no one working them, they just lost condition. 

Levi is a total lover, and Hondo, well, he's pretty Arab in personality lol.


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

*During our first week together.*

Learning so very much about the new horses! Hondo is full of **** and vinegar. LOL. 

In order to catch up to current date, I'm going to combine pictures over the last two weeks here. 








Poor sunburnt nose
















Meeting the neighbors








My braiding attempts
















Levi's nose skirt for his very sensitive nose!








Hondo's first saddling








Levi's first saddling


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

*Past two weeks continued*


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

*One week mark!*


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

*Ugh! Major barn issues!*

So after finding out that my horses were not being fed, they were always getting new bite marks, we moved them. This is of their first week in the new barn. 








Husband loving on Hondo








Trying to teach 'Stay'..Apparently, he's a dog  








Husbands first ride


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

*Two week mark!*

So, caught up to today  

Today is the two week mark of having Levi and Hondo here with us. They have def made big improvements! They've bonded well with my bestfriends horses, and are even doing great with the rest of the barn horses! I'm very happy  They are loving their new barn, too! No more fighting over food, makes for happy horses! 








Working in the round pen with ground poles. Trying to work up his back muscles again. 
















How Levi feels about the round pen








Todays braid of choice
















He's so cute








Hondo not enjoying his bath this morning 








Convict my lease horse enjoying his fan


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

*9-18-11*

Spent lots of time in the round pen, working over ground poles. Won't be long before their muscles are back! Also started using a tie-down that my friend uses on her TB/Paint to keep his top line strong. They did so great. 

Also, first time to put a bit on Levi. Not his first time, but mine. He look it like a champ, and was such a gentlemen about lowering his head! Unfortuantly, Hondo, HATES his ears being touched, and throws the biggest fit. We're working on that. He's fine with his halter or things going over his neck. But when I try to put on an over-the-ear headstall, he freaks. 
Hondo








Levi








The knuckleheads








How levi feels about being tied up








He's so pretty when he's clean


----------

